# Ridgid r2900 Losing Power



## clooby (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi,

I've had this router for quite a while and have gotten some pretty good use out of it but as of late the power has been cutting out while I'm using it. Most of the time it will go in waves; the light will turn off and motor begins to slow but then the light comes back on and the motor speeds up again. Sometimes it will completely shut off and will be lifeless in the on setting. I'm not sure what the issue is and I was hoping somebody here may have an idea. Is this something that can be fixed? Is the router on its last legs? Any assistance would be appreciated.

Note: I checked both brushes and they are still in good condition, about .5" in length each

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums N/A...
We're happy you found us...

it still could be the brushes and a dirty commutator....
or the speed control....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Agreed. If it's just losing power then more likely brushes. If the speed won't stay steady then speed control is more likely. Brushes are fairly cheap. The speed control often isn't worth fixing but lots of users have bypassed them and either run the router at full speed or use an external speed control instead. One way to find out if that's more likely the problem is to check parts availability. If most parts are available except for the speed control then chances are better that that is what failed. Some parts sites I've been on also had the caption beside a few of the parts saying "Popular Part" which actually means this part is a piece of crap and fails often. The plastic base on my Makita 1/4 sheet pad sander said that so I bought 2 of them after the original failed.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Might check the switch too, since the light dims down,it is probably fed from the switch side of the circuit so it doesn't dim when the speed controller is turned down.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Might check the switch too, since the light dims down,it is probably fed from the switch side of the circuit so it doesn't dim when the speed controller is turned down.
> Herb


the lights generally tap off the windings...
some times the speed control...
the lights are LEDS and need low volts...
then again, Rigid just may have done it your way...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I heard Ridgid has a lifetime guarantee??? don't know for sure...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I heard Ridgid has a lifetime guarantee??? don't know for sure...


Yes they do, Gary, I didn't know that. I could sure have used that on my Ridgid Band saw when the top spindle hinge broke a couple of years ago. They were prompt at sending parts, but I paid for them.

Thanks for posting that.
https://www.ridgid.com/us/en/full-lifetime-warranty

HErb


----------



## clooby (Aug 28, 2020)

I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Although I'm sure the point made was a reference to the often poor quality of Chinese manufacturing and not a slur against Chinese people your point is taken and the remarks have been removed. I personally have a great deal of respect for Chinese people. They tend to be very shrew business people and have a tremendous work ethic.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

lbloom3 said:


> Let's be respectful of others and keep high standards on Router Forums so that all are welcome.


We're in agreement and the remarks have been removed, as Chuck said. We try to stay on top of the comments but are often in the shop or otherwise away from our computers and don't see these until they've been posted for a while and an email pops in on the phone letting us know someone has reported a post.

David


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Is calling some one a Englishman or Frenchman derogatory?

Is calling some one from Louisiana a ******* or Boogalee derogatory?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

clooby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had this router for quite a while and have gotten some pretty good use out of it but as of late the power has been cutting out while I'm using it. Most of the time it will go in waves; the light will turn off and motor begins to slow but then the light comes back on and the motor speeds up again. Sometimes it will completely shut off and will be lifeless in the on setting. I'm not sure what the issue is and I was hoping somebody here may have an idea. Is this something that can be fixed? Is the router on its last legs? Any assistance would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Forum...

While the brushes may look good it's possible that the springs behind them might not be creating enough pressure against the commutator. Take another look at that and also the condition of the commutator where the brushes ride...it might need some cleaning. The suggestion to check/clean the switch is a good one.

While you're in there, check all the soldered wire points to make sure you don't have a shaky one...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

boogalee said:


> Is calling some one a Englishman or Frenchman derogatory?
> 
> Is calling some one from Louisiana a ******* or Boogalee derogatory?


That's more south Louisiana and I think many wear the title with pride. :wink: I'm in NW Louisiana, very close to Texas and Arkansas and a looooooonnngggg way from south LA.

David


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you all for hearing my concern regarding the offensive language.
I learned a lot from your responses and replies about different points of view.

To Cherryville Chuck and our other moderators, thank you for removing the offensive language and giving some context to the comments that were made. Since my earlier post is the only one with the offensive language, please take it down, too. Please continue to uphold the integrity of Router Forums discussions so participants can be welcome here.

I appreciate and value you all.


----------

